# weight loss...who else?



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Are you looking for other people on the Special K diet or just people trying to lose weight?


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just thinking maybe a bunch of people could start a diet together...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds good to me  I've been doing Weight Watchers (online) for almost 2 weeks (I weigh-in every Sunday). My ultimate goal is 180, but that's a long way off lol, so for now my goal is to lose 10 lbs.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm currently doing an unofficial personal diet - just exercise and trying to change what I eat. So far it's not doing much weight wise, but I've gained a heckload of muscle.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been dieting for 3 months now (New Years resolution) and I've done pretty well so far, I'm down almost 30 pounds. I have several more to go and I would love to be a part of a weigh loss pact. We could motivate and inspire each other, share tips, recipes, or anything else diet related. We could start a new thread with a catchy title and check in every day or something. Just throwing ideas out there! :wink: What all did you have in mind? 

I would totally be willing to take this on, too... but I'll leave that up to you, don't want to step on anyone's toes here! I just want to get started!


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow, congrats on the 30 lbs.! That's not easy to do! As of today I am down 7 lbs. A long way off from where I want to be, but I think it's a pretty good start


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> I have been dieting for 3 months now (New Years resolution) and I've done pretty well so far, I'm down almost 30 pounds. I have several more to go and I would love to be a part of a weigh loss pact. We could motivate and inspire each other, share tips, recipes, or anything else diet related. We could start a new thread with a catchy title and check in every day or something. Just throwing ideas out there! :wink: What all did you have in mind?
> 
> I would totally be willing to take this on, too... but I'll leave that up to you, don't want to step on anyone's toes here! I just want to get started!


I like your ideas on the new thread...what could we call it? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Throw my name to the list. It was shameful when I stepped on the scale this morning. My goal weight is 175 which is what I was in HS. I have close to 100lbs to lose, but my first goal is 25lbs by July 4th. 

On a side note my daughter was given an igallop and she gave it to me. The walk and trot mode are similar to a gaited horse, but the gallop was more like my old gelding super fast choppy trot when he didn't want to transition to a canter. LOL Yes my thighs and butt are a bit sore this morning.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm on the wagon! Just started weight watchers Friday. My first goal is 228 from 240, 5% of my body weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

I just don't want my kids to call me "fat" anymore. Plus I'm nerious that I weigh to much for the horses.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If anyone joins myFitnessPal (either via the app or the myFitnessPal.com site) feel free to PM me with your username and I will friend you. You can see your friends progress and they'd we you're (you can control how much info you share).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Count me in! I'm hoping to lose 100 pounds, which will take awhile but I'm up for it. Just give me a week or so to recuperate from this terrible sickness before I start actually working out again.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Losing weight is so hard! I feel for all you. When I moved I thought I would start an exercise program, keep fit & work more on Pilates/Yoga. But that didn't happen. I gained some weight when I visited my sister & it took many months of deprived eating to get back to my "normal" weight. Just a few days of indulgence, but I did enjoy it. When you're short, a 10 pound difference can be a lot. I commend all of you for taking that first step.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you all lived closer to me I'd start up a Zumba class with you! I'm regularly burning 900-1400 calories per hour of class.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been trying to come up with new thread names and so far, the best I have is... Skinny Up! Get it? It's horse themed... Lol I know, it's bad. What do you guys think? Anyone else have any ideas? Lets get this thing started! I have so many ideas, I think this could be really helpful and fun!


----------



## gaitless (Mar 6, 2013)

I would like to join. New to the forums, so don't have a lot of threads out yet.

It will be a few weeks before I can really get serious with the weight loss/exercise. I've just had surgery, so I'm on serious restrictions at the moment.


----------

